# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Τι παίζει απο ταιστρες???

## vikitaspaw

Λοιπον επειδη η παπαγαλοοικογενεια μου συντομα προκειται να μεγαλωσει κατα ενα με δυο μελη το "προβλημα" μου ειναι οι ταιστρες. Αυτες που εχω ειναι μικρες (πιο πολυ για καναρινια τις λες) . Βεβαια ενταξει με 2 κοκατιλ δεν ειναι κ τοσο προβλημα. Εχω βαλει πατηθρες μπροστα για να πατανε κ να τρωνε πιο ανετα κ καθε πρωι φυσαω τα φλουδια κ γεμιζω ξανα τα μπολ τους. Με 4 ομως κοκατιλ, βλεπω να τα αδειαζουν τα μπολακια κ 2 φορες τη μερα...κ επειδη δε θελω να γεμισω το κλουβι ταιστρακια κ ταιστρουλια, ουτε ειναι κ λυση 2 φορες τη μερα να φυσαω κ να γεμιζω (οχι οτι ειναι κοπος αλλα ειναι καποιες μερες που ας πουμε ειναι πιο "γεματες" απο καποιες αλλες κ ο χρονος δεν ειναι παντα με το μερος μας) γι αυτο μου γεννηθηκε η αναγκη να ψαχτω με κατι αλλο. Στο μυαλο μου εχω κατι σαν αυτο που χουμε στο σκυλο ...το γεμιζουμε κροκετες μεχρι πανω κ οσο τρωει τοσο αδειαζει κ μπορει να κρατησει κ βδομαδα ...(οπως δλδ ειναι οι ποτιστρες στα πουλια). Καλο θα ηταν να μπαινει κ εξωτερικα. Αληθεια υπαρχει κατι τετοιο? Εσεις που χετε πολλα πουλια τι χρησιμοποιειτε??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τι εννοεις να μπαινει εξωτερικα???

Εγω εχω τις κλασσικες τις ταϊστρες που τις κρεμας στα καγκελα....Εχω παρει τις πιο μεγαλες και εχω γυρω στις 5 μεσα στην κλουβα(που ειναι γεματη με μπατζι και κοκατιλ)αλλα και μια ταϊστρα σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις για το σκυλο αλλα προφανως πολυ μικροτερη

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι κατι τετοιο οπως για τον σκυλο. Υπαρχει κατι τετοιο? Γιατι δεν εχω δει σε πετ σοπ...
Εξωτερικα οταν λεω εννοω οπως η ποτιστρες που μπαινουν εξωτερικα (οι ταιστρες σε μεγαλυτερο ανοιγμα π.χ. σε καποια πορτα)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτο με την εξωτερικη ταϊστρα πρωτη φορα το ακουω......

Οσο για την ταϊστρα του σκυλου  ::  εγω την πηρα απο την Καλλιθεα....Και σε αποθηκες Pet Shop θα βρεις......Εχει στον Πειραια τετοιες....ΠΕς στον mitsman να σε βοηθησει

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκη εγώ έχω τις στρόγγυλες τις ανοξείδωτες οι οποίες με έχουν βολέψει πάρα πολύ. Είναι ομορφες οπτικά κ καθαρίζονται εύκολα.


Έχω 2 τέτοιες κ μια μικρότερη για το μίγμα σπόρων. Επίσης 2 αντίστοιχες για το νερό κ 2 αυγοθήκες για το αυγό κ την αυγοτρφή--> 

Ακόμα κ τώρα, με 7 κοκατίλ στο κλουβί δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, καθώς χωράνε αρκετό φαγητό ώστε να χρειάζεται να κάνουμε αλλαγή μία φορά τη μέρα! Απλά υπολογίζοντας την ποσότητα που τρώνε καθημερινά, θα την πολλαπλασιάζεις για κάθε πουλάκι!

----------


## cypand

viki κάτι ετσί ψάχνεις?

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι αυτο που προτεινει ο αντρεας πιστευω θα με βολευε αν κ οι κλασσικες ανοξειδωτες της βικης πιστευω θα ταν εξισυο βολικες. Αληθεια μπορω να βρω ευκολα τετοιες?

----------


## cypand

εγω βρήκα σε πετσοπ αυτής της κατηγορίας αλλα το κάτω μέρος δεν είναι σαν του νερού και το πάνω μέρος είναι ανοικτό για να μην χρειάζεται να το ανοίγεις για να το γεμίσεις.. αυτό στην φώτο το βρήκα online και λίγο ακριβό 10 ευρώ περίπου ενω αυτό του πετ σοπ ήταν 2 ή 3 ευρώ.. αυτό του πετ σοπ δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για τους παπαγάλους γιατί είναι μικρό το στόμιο κάτω (λογικά αφού κάνει για νερό θα κάνει και για φαι)..

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη που σου εδειξε η Βικυ την θεωρω μια χαρα!!!
Αν σκεφτεις οτι 3 κοκατιλ θελουν 50 γραμμαρια τροφης σχεδον ημερισιως τοτε αυτη σιγουρα τα χωραει!!!!!

 :winky:

----------


## terios

για ποσα πουλιά μιλάμε δηλαδή μέσα? έχει και τις άλλες που κρέμονται στα κάγκελα οπου επειδή ειναι μακρόστενες μπορούν να τρώνε ταυτόχρονα πολλά πουλιά ενω με τις άλλες θα πέφτει ξύλο!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα τρια πουλακια που εχω εχω βαλει ενα πλαστικο μπολακι διαμετρου 15 περιπου εκατοστων στον πατο του κλουβιου μακρια απο πατηθρες να μην κουτσουλανε μεσα, και βαζω ενα φλυτζανι του ελληνικου που χωραει 50 γραμμαρια τροφης και ολα ειναι τελεια!

----------


## vikitaspaw

50 γραμμαρια κ τα τρια μαζι??
Μαλλον σ αυτη θα καταληξω αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κ για ποσο μενουν τα σπορια μεσα. Δλδ δεν τα πετανε εξω??

----------


## mitsman

Για εμενα δεν υπαρχει ταιστρα που μενουν τα σπορια μεσα!!! δεν τρωνε μεσα στην ταιστρα, σκυβουν πιανουν την τροφη, σηκωνοντα- σπανε- τρωνε! τσοφλια παντου... χα χα χαχα

Ναι... 50 γραμμαρια και τα τρια μαζι!!!!

----------

